# Adresse introuvable par Firefox



## bop (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Il m'arrive, de temps à autre, d'obtenir l'alerte "adresse introuvable 




Ça arrive sous FIREFOX, et à la suite d'une recherche GOOGLE, en cliquant sur un lien trouvé.
Il est assez fréquent que ça disparaisse à la 2° ou 3° tentative sur "Réessayer".

Qui peut me dire de quoi il retourne ? Ce que je dois faire ? Un nettoyage par ONYX, peut-être? des suppressions de caches ? 
Merci d'avance à qui pourra m'éclairer !

Ça se passe sous 10.4.11, avec FIREFOX 3.0.3


----------



## chane (10 Octobre 2008)

Ça me fait la même chose depuis 2 / 3 jours...une mise à jour en cause peut-être?


----------



## fisheye (10 Octobre 2008)

Ce message d'erreur apparaît dans 99% des cas quand l'ordinateur ne parvient pas à se connecter à Internet. Il n'y parvient pas en général que très momentanément et pour des raisons qui lui sont propres. J'ignore quelles sont ces raisons? Les choses se passent comme si la bête, tout en étant en possession de tous les outils dont elle a besoin, avait oublié comment s'en servir, dans quel ordre, etc.
Mais voici comment pour ma part j'agis afin que la connexion soit rétablie.
Dans Mail, menu fenêtre, commande "Diagnostic de connexion Mail", bouton "Assistant". Il suffit alors de répondre aux questions posées. En cas de difficulté, ne pas oublier qu'il y a un menu "aide"!(point d'interrogation)
Ce bouton "assistant" se trouve également dans les "Préférences Système", icône "Réseau"


----------



## GuilhemMtp (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème que vous; du coup, j'en profite pour m'inscrire 


Je suis sur PC, mais j'ai le même problème sous firefox, IE7, Opéra, quand je navigue depuis chez moi.

Pas de problème lors de navigation hors de chez moi, avec le même PC.

Pour pouvoir naviguer depuis chez moi, je dois recharger les pages plusieurs fois.

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un probleme plus au niveau de la Box (pas eu le temps de la redémarrer encore) et /ou un problème de FAI.

La couleur du votre FAI?

PS: j'ai vu d'autre post surhttp://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-327341-3036572-probleme-chargement-pages-web.html
(Je ne sais pas si les liens sont autorisés sur ce forum)


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2008)

GuilhemMtp a dit:


> (Je ne sais pas si les liens sont autorisés sur ce forum)



Bien sûr que oui, tant qu'il n'est pas question de pub ou de site pour adulte, suivez mon regard.

Pour le reste, idem chez moi, d'ailleurs c'est assez fréquent depuis quelques jours... 

FAI -> Orange.

Pas de Box, juste un routeur Netgear (non Wi-Fi).


----------



## GuilhemMtp (10 Octobre 2008)

Merci l'information concernant ton routeur: du coup, jen 'ia pas besoin de faire une RaZ.

De mon coté, le problème est apparu le 08/10/2008 si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## boddy (10 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui, tant qu'il n'est pas question de pub ou de site pour adulte, suivez mon regard.
> 
> Pour le reste, idem chez moi, d'ailleurs c'est assez fréquent depuis quelques jours...
> 
> ...



+ 1 pour Orange
mais plusieurs + 1 signalés dans le forum sur le fil "                                        Mise à jour des forums: vBulletin 3.7.2" où l'accès à MacGé était impossible.

Ne toucher pas à vos Mac, c'est votre FAI qui m..douille


----------



## soize27 (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous depuis 2 jours .
FAI Orange + Netgear (moi aussi) .
J'ai vu dans un forum, qu'il fallait dans mon cas Netgear dans paramètre de Base, au lieu de laisser dans adresse DNS :"Obtenir automatiquement", mettre en dur les adresse DNS du FAI .
Dans mon cas Orange: DNS primaire 80 10 246 2
                                     DNS secondaire  80 10 246  129

Je pense que c'est valable pour les autres serveurs, et depuis 1 heure je n'ai plus de problèmes. Hasard ???


----------



## bop (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Hé bien, je me sens moins seul  !
Je précise, *fisheye*, que cette anomalie s'observe alors que je suis DÉJÀ connecté. Exemple-type : je fais chercher GOOGLE, il me ramène une tripotée de réponses, je clique sur l'une d'entre elles, et là PAF    "Adresse introuvable"
Autre exemple-type : je vais sur un marque-page bien fréquent, bien familier et bien fiable (sinon il ne serait pas dans mes marque-pages!). Je le clique, et là PAF idem.

Ma connexion me semble bien stable, je n'ai aucune autre anomalie, quand je ne cherche pas à passer d'une adresse à une autre.
Mon FAI, *guilhemMtp*, est ORANGE, via une LIVEBOX Inventel, les connexions semblent propres...
Je relève, comme *Mobyduck*, que cela s'observe depuis quelques jours seulement. Auparavant, rien.
J'observe aussi qu'il y a quelques jours j'ai dû ouvrir un document en PJ dans un mail, qui était un PowerPoint provenant d'un pécé/micro$hiot.  Mais je ne tire aucune conclusion.  
Merci pour le lien, je vais y aller écouter aux portes. 

Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a quelqu'un (et même quelques-uns) parmi les grosses têtes de MacGé qui sait. Il nous suffirait qu'il passe par là...

PS. J'ai lu quelque part que "quelqu'un" a passé un coup de VirusBarrier... Un avis là-dessus ?


----------



## boddy (10 Octobre 2008)

bop a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part que "quelqu'un" a passé un coup de VirusBarrier... Un avis là-dessus




Oui, un avis 

T'as pas lu mon post 2 étages plus haut ?


----------



## fisheye (10 Octobre 2008)

Mon avis, c'est que ce n'est pas un virus.
Et que ce qui sert peut être à quelque chose , c'est la patience.
Ce problème est intermittent chez moi qui suis chez free.
Je pense qu'il partira comme il est venu.

Car vous le savez comme moi mon bon Monsieur, que rien n'est éternel en ce bas monde...


----------



## bop (10 Octobre 2008)

Si, boddy, j'ai bien lu, mais... après !  :rose:
Bicoze au moment où ton post est rentré, j'étais occupé à saisir le mien avec mes petits doigts. Le tien n'y était pas quand j'ai commencé ... on a dû se croiser dans l'escalier !

En résumé : il est urgent d'attendre - c'est bien ça ? 
Hé bin tant mieux, c'est la meilleure nouvelle depuis longtemps


----------



## chane (10 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, ou si le bug a été réparé entre temps mais,
dans les preférences de Firefox, j'ai vidé les caches et supprimé tous les cookies et depuis 
ça fonctionne à nouveau normalement.:mouais:


----------

